#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  truss constructie

## Tummy

Goedenmiddag,

ik kwam een leuke truss constructie tegen, ik ken een vergelijkbare lokatie waar ik dit misschien 'breder' in wil gaan toepassen.. (podium is breder) waar zit hier het gevaar?

enige wat ik me kan bedenken is de koppeling op het 'doel' dat het doel te zwak wordt om horizontale krachten te houden.. maar het gewicht is links en rechts gelijk..

----------


## MarkRombouts

Belasting in ieder geval serieus uit (laten) rekenen. Is niet zo'n eenvoudige setup, waarbij de krachten op de "kruispunten" inderdaad heel sterk oplopen. Ook is er nog een risico dat de middelste trusspoten onderuit gelopen worden als het druk is in de zaal met publiek. t ziet er inderdaad leuk uit, maar ik zou het niet zo snel neerzetten, gezien bovenstaande.

----------


## Tummy

denk inderdaad dat de zware armaturen niet in die bogen moeten hangen,

zware baseplates onder de poten..
denk dat het koppelstuk op het doel dit het zwaarst te verduren krijgt

benieuwd wat een expert van bovenstaande foto zegt  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

Het verhaal wordt al anders wanneer je dit vliegen kunt.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Waarom zware baseplates? En wat is zwaar.
Volgens mij moeten de normale 80x80 all. baseplates ook prima voldoen.

Verder eerst maar eens uitzoeken wat alles weegt, welke truss je gaat gebruiken, ga je gebruik maken van de standaard hoeken of van boxcorners.

Verder ook niet alleen kijken naar de neerwaartse krachten maar ook naar zijwaartse krachten en het torderen van de truss.
Misschien is het gezichtsbedrog maar de truss overspanning aan het einde lijkt me behoorlijk aan het doorzakken.
Door de koppen zo op te hangen is het wel slim om daar nog even bij stil te staan.

----------


## Tummy

veel hangt er niet in, gewoon benieuwd of dit met deze truss gewoon veilig te doen is, vond het ontwerp wel leuk om een keer toe te passen,

filmpje:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## MusicXtra

Op het moment dat de belasting van de bogen niet symmetrisch is ga je al heel snel krijgen dat de middelste draagbalk wil torderen.
Denk dat een baseplate hier al erg veel veiligheid toe zal voegen.

----------


## drbeat

Als ik die constructie met mijn GBV en mijn bouwkundig oog bekijk, en er simpelweg een simpel constructieopzetje voor moet geven om het uit te rekenen wordt ik in dit verhaal niet vrolijk van het stabiliteitsprincipe...

Als die ligger met die gebogen stukken niet evenredig en gelijkmatig belast worden, of als er lullig gezegd iemand aan gaat hangen gaat heel je constructie onderuit. Die staanders in het midden zijn niet gefixeerd op de grond, en er zit geen enkele goede baseplaat onder die constructie.

Laat ik nog vervelender worden, als er iemand in horizontale zin tegen die paal aan valt, en de paal schuift in de zelfde richting waar de bogen naar wijzen dan gaat heel je constructie onderuit. Want kwa stabiliteit kan die koppeling met dat portaal nevernooit de krachten aan die door tordatie en het moment dan moeten worden overgedragen.

Ik weet niet wat forum genoot Rinus hier van vind, maar om eerlijk te zijn vind ik dit juist geen goede constructie!

Mocht het verhaal nu aan het plafond hangen, bv in een andere ruimte is het al een TOTAAL ander verhaal. 
Maar ook dan staat en valt het met de plaatsing van je steunpunten.

Overigens weet ik niet of je die bogen maar aan 1 zeide mag opleggen, cq zo mag koppelen. immers zal het zwakste punt achter de palletjes zitten waar je de trus mee vastslaat. Door afschuiving inwendig kan dit heel gemakkelijk knappen. (immers kan Aluminium aan trek en druk best wel wat hebben. Door schuifspanningen inwendig t.p.v. de koppeling is aluminium meer dan de helft kwijt kwa kracht). lees dit maar eens door.

in eerste instantie ziet het er aardig mooi uit... in detail is dit mijn inziens wel een ramp.. .puur omdat je hier echt een statisch onbepaalde constructie construeerd zonder ergens een stabiliteitsverbandje in te brengen of een bepaald punt te fixeren zodat je een statisch bepaalde constructie construeerd met alle voordelen van dien.

Denk dat ik hiermee wel heb aangegeven waar de gevaren zitten in dit geheel.

Hier wordt ook wat verteld: KLIKERDEKLICK

----------

